# Mice in your campers?



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

What do you use to keep mice from taking over your campers when in storage? I've tried Moth balls, De con, etc. Nothing seems to work. I was told to put some anti-freeze in small containers through out the camper. Don't know about that one. I have to store my Fifth-Wheel outside and always have these little pest find their way in. Any ideas?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Rule #1, don't store food items of any kind in your camper. I don't even store canned goods for a separate reason - I've found the cans rust over a period of months and it leaves rust stains in the cabinets. No food means no food - not even things like spices or instant coffee. 

Next is to look for holes where the mice get in, and repair those. 

After that, put traps and bait/poison everywhere, especially in the storage compartments where they are most likely to enter. Check and replace the traps monthly, or more often if convenient. 

I think if you put on a big campaign to get rid of them, and don't store food in the camper, you will be able to stay on top of the game.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I've been told that Bounce brand dryer sheets will keep them away. They smell better than mothballs. For a couple $$ it might be worth a try.

http://www.mozartm.com/Mrs%20Baker/Reading%20Web/Reading/Tools/Bounce.htm

cs


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I put two gallons of rv antifreeze in a pickle pail. Run a wire across the middle (coat hangers ) work the best. Poke a hole in a pop/beer can so the can rotates relatively evenly on the wire. Put peanut butter on the can. I smear it all the way around the can. Set it in the middle of a room and lay a board going up to the brim of the pail about 3inches away from the can. The mouse will smell the peanut butter run up the ramp jump on the can and spin off into the antifreeze and swim until he eventually goes to sleep.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's the way to do it.


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Close up any holes you can find and every couple months spread 20 or so dryer sheets throughout the unit(boat or RV) works for me.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Does any dryer sheet work? Or does it have to be Bounce?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Pluggin all the holes is the only thing that worked for me. You've got to find them all. All the other methods will hardly dent the population especially this year.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

It took a bit of doing but I got rid of the problem by sealing the button and putting metal window screen over the furnace vents inside the camper.
I found that where the water heater was installed they cut about an inch out of the floor to install it back far enough so the heater would fit. This left an opening for them to get into the cabin area.
Also where the fresh water drain cock is there is an opening for the drain. I used stuff (spray foam) to seal around that. 
If you get the chance some night, close all the blinds open all the cabinets on the floor and turn on all the lights. Have someone shine a flash light in the cabinets while youre under the camper looking for light.
The dryer sheet, moth balls ect. dont keep them out it may just keep them away from that spot till they get used to it. And those so called sonar rodent things you plug in don't work at all. You have to seal the holes. Remember they can get in a half inch hole.


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't agree with bait and poisons becuse the mice will store it everywhere. I use a U.P. trap in the barn I store my RV in. The U. P. trap basically is a 5 gal bucket with a can strung across the top with peanut butter on the can. There is antifreesze (2 inches) on the bottom of the bucket that the mice will drown in. Place ramp up to the bucket edge and the mice will jump from the ramp to the can......the can will spin and the mice will spin off the can and drown. No trap reset necessary and no poison squirred away everywhere!


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

beta pi said:


> I don't agree with bait and poisons becuse the mice will store it everywhere. I use a U.P. trap in the barn I store my RV in. The U. P. trap basically is a 5 gal bucket with a can strung across the top with peanut butter on the can. There is antifreesze (2 inches) on the bottom of the bucket that the mice will drown in. Place ramp up to the bucket edge and the mice will jump from the ramp to the can......the can will spin and the mice will spin off the can and drown. No trap reset necessary and no poison squirred away everywhere!


This will work !!


----------

